
How real books have trumped ebooks - walterbell
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2017/may/14/how-real-books-trumped-ebooks-publishing-revival
======
Spooky23
A: Real books are superior in almost every way.

Except for reference or if you're stuck in a hospital bed, I personally see
negative value in ebooks. They often cost more, offer an inferior reading
experience, and lock you down to yet another device that needs to charge.

~~~
ordu
I cannot agree. Real books are great, you can use your fingers as bookmarks.
Also its good to have opportunity to make marks in book with pen.

But in all other aspects they suck. Though DRM make things worse, you can
break it. I always do it, because DRM is very inconvinient: even if it allows
to use different devices, it needs some special software, which I didn't like.

